# Your Top 10 Anime/Manga Old Dudes



## jNdee~ (Apr 20, 2012)

They should be at least 55+ yrs old. Vampires and those who doesn't look like old doesn't count.

10.

*Spoiler*: __ 



   King Bradley(Full Metal Alchemist)




9.

*Spoiler*: __ 



 Captain Yamamoto (Bleach)




8.

*Spoiler*: __ 



 Hayato Furinji (History's Strongest Disciple Kenichi)




7.

*Spoiler*: __ 



 Jirou (Toriko)




6.
*Spoiler*: __ 



 Ichiryu (toriko)


----------



## jNdee~ (Apr 20, 2012)

5.

*Spoiler*: __ 




Master Roshi (DBZ)




4.

*Spoiler*: __ 




Makarov Dreyar (Fairy Tail)




3.

*Spoiler*: __ 




Silvers Rayliegh (One Piece) 




2.

*Spoiler*: __ 




Monkey D. Garp (One Piece) 




1.

*Spoiler*: __ 




Edward Newgate/Whitebeard (One Piece)




Post your top 10 here


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Apr 20, 2012)

Wrath isnt an old dude... dude.


----------



## jNdee~ (Apr 20, 2012)

^ He is 60 years old


----------



## MrCinos (Apr 20, 2012)

A rare case for badass old guy who is also main character in his series:


--
From recent titles I've read this priest is also quite decent:

*Spoiler*: __ 











I'm not going to make top 10 list, since "old guy" is my favorite type of characters in manga and it'd be hard to choose the best (and will take time).


----------



## jNdee~ (Apr 20, 2012)

^ what manga is the first one?


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Apr 20, 2012)

#1.)


----------



## MrCinos (Apr 20, 2012)

jNdee said:


> ^ what manga is the first one?



It's *Bokko*:
This one

This one


----------



## Admiral Kizaru (Apr 20, 2012)

Nice list though Netero should probably make an appereance somewhere.


----------



## Torpedo Titz (Apr 20, 2012)

Not a fan of oldies in general, but Skull Knight/Zodd, Bradley and Garp are in there.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Apr 20, 2012)

1. Itto Ittosai (Vagabond)
2. Netero (HxH)
3. Jirochou (Gintama)
4. Coach Kamogawa (Ippo)
5. Stresemann (Nodame Cantabile)


----------



## αshɘs (Apr 20, 2012)

This isn't just about badass old men, right? 

Yupa - Nausica? of the Valley of the Wind
Kanemaki Jisai - Vagabond
Sorigami Kiichiro - Bakune Young
Yagyu Retsudo - Lone Wolf and Cub
The Rabbit - Tropical Citron
Uchida Chojiro - Domu
Genshi Tenson - Hoshin Engi
Butterfly Joe - Ping Pong
Whitebeard - One Piece
Iijima - The World is Mine

Probably. Not even sure if all of them qualify, but oh well...


----------



## p-lou (Apr 20, 2012)

the janitor from gogo monster


----------



## Samavarti (Apr 20, 2012)

1.-Yagyu Retsudo (Lone Wolf and Cub)
2.- Itto Ittosai (Vagabond)
3.- Proffesor (Sensei no Kaban)
4.- Yupa (Nausica? of the Valley of the Wind)
5.- Sosuke Abayama (Blade of the Immortal)
6.- NonNonBa (NonNonBa)
7.- The Janitor (Gogo Monster)
8.-  Askeladd (Vinland Saga)
9.- Chen Gong (Ravages of Time)
10.- Wrath (FMA)


----------



## nightmaremage99 (Apr 21, 2012)

In no particular order-

Yagyū Munetoshi (vagabond)
Yupa (Nausicaa of the Valley of the Wind)
King Bradley (FMA)
Whitebeard (One Piece)
Master Roshi (DB)
Mr. Skull Knight (Berserk)
Askeladd (Vinland Saga)
Kamogawa (Hajime No Ippo)
Koji Kashin (Blade of the Immortal)
Franz Bonaparta (Monster)


----------



## Stringer (Apr 22, 2012)

? Rayleigh - One Piece
? Ito Ittosai - Vagabond
? Wrath - Fullmetal Alchemist
? Uncle Gon - Vagabond


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Apr 22, 2012)

kaku kaioh
netero
joseph joestar
zeno zoldyck


----------



## HunterChairmanNetero (Apr 22, 2012)

These are my favorites. 
1. Netero (HxH)
2. Zeno Zoldyck (HxH)
3. Wrath (FMA)
4. Roshi (DB)
5. Whitebeard (One Piece)


----------



## Succubus (Apr 23, 2012)

1. Joseph Joestar (JoJo's Bizzare Adventure)
2. Askeladd (Vinland Saga)
3. Isaac Netero (Hunter x Hunter)
4. Ito Ittosai (Vagabond)
5. Mihai Mihaeroff (Dogs: Bullets & Carnage)
6. Daisuke Aramaki (Ghost in the Shell)
7. Charles zi Britannia (Code Geass)
8. Master Asia (Mobile Fighter G Gundam)
9. Master Roshi (Dragon Ball Z)
10. Walter C. Donnelly Dornez (Hellsing)

*Honorable Mentions:* Ichiryu (Toriko), Zeno Zoldyck (Hunter x Hunter), F?hrer Bradley (Fullmetal Alchemist), Garp D. Monkey (One Piece)


----------



## Shozan (Apr 25, 2012)

Just 2 posts with love for Joseph Joestar! +70 years and still making babies!


----------



## Kronin (Apr 25, 2012)

In alphabetical order:

Danzo Shimura (Naruto)


Flora (Berserk)


Godor (Berserk)


Isaac Netero (Hunter X Hunter)


Jiraya (Naruto)


King Bradley (Fullmetal Alchemist)


Kozo Fuyutsuki (Evangelion)


Master Roshi (Dragon Ball)


Soichiro Yagami (Death Note)


Yoshikazu Suzuki (Gantz)


(Actually I know that Soichiro and Jiraya are 54 years old)

A special mention for Tobi, Orochimaru (Naruto) Skullknight and Zodd (Berserk) excluded because they don't show the signs of aging.


----------



## Furious George (Apr 25, 2012)

Chinchinchin from Toriko is quickly rising through the ranks for me.


----------

